

Ask HN: How to become a tech entrepreneur? - anantzoid

I wanted to know what all are the necessities to be accomplished to become a tech entrepreneur. Should I have a start up in college itself? Or should I wait and work in other companies till the right moment arrives?
======
gexla
What you need is a product or service that you can sell. So, probably the
first thing you need to do is identify a need with a market. This could be
anything from Paypal enabling financial transactions and taking a cut on each
transaction to mommy bloggers selling ad space on their blogs.

The right time is now. It doesn't matter where you are at or what you are
doing. If you identify a need and you are ready to put in the resources (time
and money) to deliver on that need, then act on that. You may not be in a
position where you can scale up with staff and funding like a Groupon, but
there is probably a lot you could do on your own. At least you could get your
ideas to "minimum viable" so that you could dip your toes in your target
market and get some feedback.

I think that you will find that the best way to start answering questions is
to simply get started. You will make mistakes along the way and you will learn
from those mistakes. You will gather information which will allow you to makes
changes based on that feedback.

Otherwise, every business opp brings different circumstances. Just do
something... NOW!

------
Gman32
Finish your degree then work for the largest, richest, most prestigious
organization that will hire you. This will expose you to successful people,
show you how businesses work, give you credibility, and introduce you to more
opportunities.

------
glimcat
Build something cool.

Try to get people to give you money for it.

Evaluate the results.

Repeat as necessary.

